# 🎉Festival! Gifts and Snacks! 🎉



## Sasey (Aug 6, 2021)

Hello friends!​
To celebrate the new fireworks update and the lead up to Camp Bell Tree, I have decided to hold a little festival on Schellwood! There are gifts and snacks (boba, floss, ice cream) for everyone in front of Nooks Cranny and Able Sisters! I will be opening the gates at different times starting today through Sunday (check for Dodo at top of post). Feel free to come over and get a few gifts and a treat! Feel free to shop, fish, swim, and tour as well!

 Cheers to festival season and Camp Bell Tree!​


----------



## Sasey (Aug 6, 2021)

Gates open for a little bit! Come get some gifts!


----------



## ivorystar (Aug 6, 2021)

Thank you for letting me come! I left some knickknacks. also you island is beautiful!


----------



## Sasey (Aug 6, 2021)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## corlee1289 (Aug 6, 2021)

I would like to come visit!


----------



## Sasey (Aug 6, 2021)

Feel free! Gates open!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2021

Closing for now. Will be open again later!


----------



## xxcodexx (Aug 6, 2021)

i would like to visit too! YAY free stuff! 
*looking for the star head bopper lol*


----------



## Sasey (Aug 7, 2021)

xxcodexx said:


> i would like to visit too! YAY free stuff!
> *looking for the star head bopper lol*


Hey I went to a free island and got you a star bopper!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2021

Gates are open for awhile! Come get a gift and a treat! Also have a few boppers by the tailors!


----------



## corlee1289 (Aug 7, 2021)

Thank you again! Hope you don’t mind me raiding your snacks and gifts


----------



## Sasey (Aug 7, 2021)

corlee1289 said:


> Thank you again! Hope you don’t mind me raising your snacks and gifts


You are very welcome thanks for coming over!


----------



## ivorystar (Aug 7, 2021)

Hi! I already visited yesterday but can I come again to check out your nook store and able sister?


----------



## Yanrima~ (Aug 7, 2021)

if your still open, I would like to visit, thank you!


----------



## Sasey (Aug 7, 2021)

ivorystar said:


> Hi! I already visited yesterday but can I come again to check out your nook store and able sister?


Yes of course! Feel free to check out the gifts again!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2021



Yanrimasart said:


> if your still open, I would like to visit, thank you!


Of course! See you soon!


----------



## ivorystar (Aug 7, 2021)

Sasey said:


> Yes of course! Feel free to check out the gifts again!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2021
> 
> ...


Thanks! On my way!!


----------



## Sasey (Aug 7, 2021)

Back open! New dodo at top of post!


----------



## biskwest (Aug 7, 2021)

Are you still open?


----------



## b100ming (Aug 7, 2021)

I would like to come


----------



## windfalldodo (Aug 7, 2021)

I keep missing this... haha. So kind of you to do this!


----------



## b100ming (Aug 7, 2021)

Is this still going?


----------



## Sasey (Aug 8, 2021)

Hey everyone! Sorry I wasn’t back on last night! Will try to be on here after bit. Out of town but hopefully can make it work! Happy Camp Bell Tree today!


----------



## lazyme (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi will this open again? I'm new here and a newbie in acnh so I'm still a little confused with how things work.


----------



## b100ming (Aug 9, 2021)

I would like to attend


----------



## Sasey (Aug 9, 2021)

Going to open up for an hour! Feel free to come get stuff. Last day!


----------

